# Patient Expiration



## amieelyn2001 (Dec 23, 2008)

I am coding an anesthesia case for a patient that expired during the procedure. Are there any special modifiers or billing guidelines that come into play?


----------



## jdrueppel (Dec 23, 2008)

No additional modifier is applicable.  If intra-operative resuscitation efforts were performed (i.e. CPR) it is not separately billable but if invasive lines were placed (i.e. aline, CVP...) they would be billable.

Julie, CPC


----------

